# Colorado Legend CR history?



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

Reaching out to the Serotta fans that can help me out. Avid road rider here trying to help a co-worker sell a bike. I only share that because I always wondered when I saw the ads for people selling a bike for someone else why that would be. I rode Klein’s for years and went full carbon in 2010 and bought ride a Cervelo RS. This Serotta is big. I need to get the stand over but I will estimate easily 35 inches. I measured the top tube with a ruler so I might be off a hair. The TT is 60.3 cm and the head tube is 22.8 cm. I am at work and didn’t know he was bringing the bike today so I don’t have a tape. Questions: Colorado Legend CR, early 90’s sound right? Bike is steel and yellow paint. Overall condition is very good. Shimano 600, 8 speed. Campy wheels but I looked pretty good and saw no other name on the wheels except a Campy logo each front and back. The bike tubes all appear to be excellent and the paint is also very good. What does Legend and the CR after Legend indicate, different component group then if it was just a Colorado? On the bottom of the bottom bracket it is stamped CC 64. As I just typed that I am wondering is that a frame size, center to center? Under that stamping are the numbers 356. As best as I have tried to describe the frame size could this frame been custom or at least the largest that Serotta made? Could someone also tell me the approximate value of the bike if one similar was for sale?


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Har said:


> Reaching out to the Serotta fans that can help me out. Avid road rider here trying to help a co-worker sell a bike. I only share that because I always wondered when I saw the ads for people selling a bike for someone else why that would be. I rode Klein’s for years and went full carbon in 2010 and bought ride a Cervelo RS. This Serotta is big. I need to get the stand over but I will estimate easily 35 inches. I measured the top tube with a ruler so I might be off a hair. The TT is 60.3 cm and the head tube is 22.8 cm. I am at work and didn’t know he was bringing the bike today so I don’t have a tape. Questions: Colorado Legend CR, early 90’s sound right? Bike is steel and yellow paint. Overall condition is very good. Shimano 600, 8 speed. Campy wheels but I looked pretty good and saw no other name on the wheels except a Campy logo each front and back. The bike tubes all appear to be excellent and the paint is also very good. What does Legend and the CR after Legend indicate, different component group then if it was just a Colorado? On the bottom of the bottom bracket it is stamped CC 64. As I just typed that I am wondering is that a frame size, center to center? Under that stamping are the numbers 356. As best as I have tried to describe the frame size could this frame been custom or at least the largest that Serotta made? Could someone also tell me the approximate value of the bike if one similar was for sale?


You have a Serotta Legend CR, most likely a '93. The "Legend" series of Serottas began in 93 and had the Legend Ti (titanium), Legend CRL (a lightweight CR), Legend CR, Legend TG (tig-welded instead of lugged) and about 5 other ''Legend' models including mountain bikes and Tri bikes. It was basically a re-naming of their bikes to capitalize on Serottas fame as builders of Tour de France and the Coors Lite Race Team bikes.

Your serial number indicates a custom made bike; *C* (custom), *C* (CR model), *64* (frame size), *356* (sequential serial number). They made stock sizes up to 62CM. Serotta measures their frames center-to-center.

Colorado was Serottas name for their specially made swaged tubes, (the design still lives in Serottas today) so any bike that used these tubes had a Colorado name. Like I said, they named all their bikes starting in 93 "Legend" and the CR merely was the model in your case.

Serotta did offer complete bikes but they also sold just the framesets so there is no indication on of what equipment they came with.

Valuing the bike is difficult without seeing it. To someone that can use an unusually large bike, it could me worth more money that normal because 64CM bikes of any quality, let alone Serotta quality don't come up that often. That said, I would nominally value it $400~$600 range.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

*Attn Dave T*

Thanks man, big help. I knew that frame had to be custom. The components dated it early 90's and i was right about that also. I am tall and very long inseamed, i ride my road bike saddle at 83.5 cm to give you an idea of how long my legs are, and this Serotta i cannot stand over.

Out of curiosity, did Serotta's custom frame program allow the owner to choose a paint color or was this yellow the standrard color for this particular bike model?

Again thanks, you cleared up a lot of questions.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

After checking my Serotta catalogs, your bike is a 93. The CR was designated as a Legend CR only in that year. In 94 Serotta reverted to the 'Colorado' name; Colorado Ti, Colorado CRL, Colorado CR, etc, to capitalize on the acclaim given to the Colorado tubing that helped make Serotta so successful.

Yellow isn't listed as a standard color in the 93 catalog though the 'Red to Yellow fade' was a standard scheme, so it can be assumed that Yellow only could be ordered.


----------

